# buying a new 3D TV please suggest



## goldsmit409 (May 21, 2014)

Hi guys

i am planning to buy a new TV ,
mostly i am going to watch normal TV (SD,HD) watch movie by connecting it over HDMI to my laptop or HDD
and yeah play games in 3D by connecting my lenovo y510p
so i am inclined to 3D , smart is not a requirement for me and i dont care as i can do all things by connecting my laptop to a normal one.
also atleast i am looking for 40" screen and my budget would be as high as 70000INR

right now i have in my mind LG 42LB6200 and LG 42LA6130 both are 3D both are around 66K i think.
but in both these model the refersh rate is give as Dynamic MCI (Hz)100 (50Hz)
i read in reviews that a 3D TV should be atleast 60Hz. please help 

also i am open to LG Sony and Samsung

thanx


----------



## goldsmit409 (May 23, 2014)

no one????


----------



## seamon (May 23, 2014)

Go check out Sony's new collection.


----------



## goldsmit409 (May 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> Go check out Sony's new collection.


only these two will come in my budget i guess from sony
KDL42850A
KDL40W900A

still costly and smart though i dont need it to be smart
i guess both are passive

and LG in order i can afford them is
42LB6200
42LA6130
42LA6200
42LA6620
42LA6910


----------



## seamon (May 23, 2014)

Go for KDL42850A. I have this one. Picture Quality is awesome. Passive 3D is awesome too.

- - - Updated - - -

I don't use Smart TV features too. I have 2 laptops.


----------



## RCuber (May 23, 2014)

^^ I think 850 series is stopped, we wanted to go for 42 " 850W, but sony showroom guy said the model is stopped, other showrooms also confirmed the same and told only display piece is available.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2014)

goldsmit409 said:


> and LG in order i can afford them is
> 42LB6200
> 42LA6130
> 42LA6200
> ...



go for that and u won't be disappointed


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 23, 2014)

Go for this-

*m.snapdeal.com/product/sony-bravia-kdl40w900a-3d-internet/1019093425


----------



## goldsmit409 (May 23, 2014)

thnx all for the suggestion tomorrow gonna check out some stores will update tomorrow


----------

